# Need help with Milwaukee 5616 depth adjustment



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

I am using a 5616 router with a plunge base on a Leigh Super FMT jig. I can't figure how to set the depth adjustment.
I am using a Milwaukee 5616 but can’t seem to figure how to set the plunge depth.
This is from the users manual:

Plunge base:
1. Unplug the tool.
2. Install the bit.
3. Press the plunge release lever and push down on
the handles until the bit touches the workpiece.
4. Loosen the depth stop rod locking screw.
5. Turn the turret so the full depth position is directly
below the rod
6. Press the depth stop rod release button to lower
the rod. It should rest on the full depth position
of the turret.
7. Place the adjustable pointer on “0”.
8. Press in the depth stop rod release button Move
the rod up to the desired depth of cut.
9. Use the depth adjustment knob to finely tune the
depth of cut.
10.Tighten the depth stop rod locking screw.
11.To obtain the cut making multiple passes, rotate
the turret to a higher step. Each step is 1/8” 
NOTE: A fine finish can be made using the turret
and multiple passes.

I am baffled by step 9. as the depth adjustment knob has no effect on tuning the depth. My plunge base has no threads in it that mate to the threads on the rod which the depth adjust knob turns, unlike the fixed base which does have mating threads. It just has a large hole that the rod goes into. I can only adjust the depth using the depth stop rod which is in increments of 1/8 inch. Maybe you can enlighten me and how to do the fine adjust. 

Thanks


----------



## PAD3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I do not have the same type router you have. I have a Bosch, but I think this video will help you. It is very straight forward and pretty generic.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

You're straining at a gnat.
All router depth of cut mechanisms are guesses.
The variables include the slop in the mechanism, the scales are never accurate,
end flute lengths vary, motor lock slop, backlash, and so on.
Don't take the instructions seriously.
Always test on scrap; there's too many surprises in Routerdom.
Routers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Joel you use the rod to initially measure zero and then you change the rod to the depth you want to achieve. By rotating the turret and setting the screw heights you can plunge to intermediate depths before you rout the final depth. As Pat suggested the measurements on the rod are crude and the turret can have excessive play so precision can be hard to come by.


----------

